# Can't add video to iTunes



## JennyVV (Dec 31, 2006)

I've just upgraded to iTunes 7 and I'm having problems adding video files to my library and iPod.  I was hoping whatever bugs I got the first time I tried this had gone away, but now I'm wondering if I'm just doing it wrong.  My video files are mp4, and I've tried adding videos that are tagged with Lostify and untagged.  When I drag the file to the iTunes window, the green plus symbol comes up, but the file just isn't imported into the library (there is no message about why).  When I look at the video file on my computer, it shows that it should be opened in iTunes and the preview function works, but iTunes just won't accept the videos (which all worked fine with the previous version).  Any advice, or should I just try to put iTunes 6 back on my computer?


----------



## seb481 (Jan 3, 2007)

i would try to go back to itunes 6...


----------



## skybolt (Jan 4, 2007)

Does using the File> Add to Library get you anywhere?


----------



## icrew (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi all:

I'm also seeing this problem on both a MacBook and a iMac G4 (both belong to my father, who's 3000 miles away, unfortunatley), with iTunes 7.0.2.  It works fine for me on my MacBook Pro with the same version if iTunes.  

I've tried having him delete the iTunes library folder (fortunately he didn't have much else in there), and restart iTunes, but that didn't help.

Any other ideas?

Thanks!

Ian


----------



## icrew (Jan 16, 2007)

skybolt said:


> Does using the File> Add to Library get you anywhere?



No, not in my case, at least.  (Same results, no error message)


----------



## Spartan724 (Jan 21, 2007)

Had the same problem for on my daughter's g4.  Ended up downloading viddyup which in turn prompted me to download the latest version of Quicktime from Apple's website.  Video files are loading fine now.  Not sure if some  missing codec file was added when I downloaded Viddyup or that the newest Quicktime took care of the problem.  I would try the latest Quicktime first.


----------



## icrew (Jan 22, 2007)

Spartna724:  Yup, that was exactly the issue.  Upgrading to QT 7.1.3 did the trick.  Thanks!


----------



## albloom (Jan 23, 2007)

Why go back to iTunes 6? 

Have you tried the freebie iSquint on those movies? It'll
optimize the movie for iPod/iTunes. Get it at

http://www.isquint.org/

Yes, get latest QuickTime (Pay for "Pro") and repair your
permissions (That often fixes iTunes 7 quirks).


----------

